# Djawadi's Pacific Rim- cool



## dcoscina (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone interested in big monster movie scores should be interested in this one. Djawadi's score is a nice blend of ominous brass, pulsing electronics, and even has a nice Russian choral moment in there. It's melodic and diverse. Check it out


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 27, 2013)

Just realized Tom Morello was involved with this score! Listening now, should be fun.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 27, 2013)

I can't possibly face this. Man Of Steel had the effect of making me run a mile from Hollywood in general, and movies about big powerful things slugging each other with buildings for what feels like 13 days in particular.

I'm going to find a tree and sit in it.


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 27, 2013)

I have to say I agree with you, I saw the trailer but I have absolutely no interest in it. It would have been awesome 5 years ago, probably.

Music is fun though, quite enjoyable, if you like the genre. It is a bit like a guilty-pleasure sort of genre for me, anyway


----------



## Consona (Jun 27, 2013)

Guys, c'mon. It is a _kaiju_ movie...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 27, 2013)

Why do some people feel the need to share their distaste for something that is being praised by others in the same thread? Say something constructive at least, otherwise you're just boring, trying to get in on spotlight that is not meant for you, are full of yourself.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 27, 2013)

Exactly! It's a movie about giant robots fighting giant monsters. It appeals to the 13 year old kid in me who grew up watching Godzilla, Gamera, Majin, and War of the Gargantuas. I actually respect Djawadi for NOT simply applying Akira Ifukube's style the way Giacchino did years back for Cloverfield (though his end title Roar was a lot of fun and a lovely homage to Ifukube's seminal work).

This movie was never going to be Citizen Kane but the score is well crafted and FUN!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 27, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Why do some people feel the need to share their distaste for something that is being praised by others in the same thread? Say something constructive at least, otherwise you're just boring, trying to get in on spotlight that is not meant for you, are full of yourself.



Fair enough. This blockbuster era is definitely not for me, outta this thread.


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 27, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ June 27th said:


> Why do some people feel the need to share their distaste for something that is being praised by others in the same thread? Say something constructive at least, otherwise you're just boring, trying to get in on spotlight that is not meant for you, are full of yourself.



Just giving MY opinion, I can understand why people like it, but for me, right now, I have no interest in it. I'm not saying someone is crazy if he likes this movie.


----------



## Consona (Jun 27, 2013)

dcoscina @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Exactly! It's a movie about giant robots fighting giant monsters. It appeals to the 13 year old kid in me who grew up watching Godzilla, Gamera, Majin, and War of the Gargantuas.


Yea! My favorite: King Kong versus Godzilla! :lol: 

_“The action in the movie is what you would have dreamt to see when you were eleven years old.”_ Guillermo del Toro

It is all right to have different opinion but bashing over-the-top monster film for being over-the-top monster film is nonsensical. I can understand your disappointment with new hollywood trend but this film is silly on purpose not because of impotence of authors or because it fits into the trend you don't like.


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 27, 2013)

Your probably right, I actually quite like(d) these kind of movies. But IMHO, this one is (or looks like) just more of the same things we have seen with nothing new, and while it was cool for a while, I'm getting a bit bored by it. 

Just my view


----------



## Farkle (Jun 27, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do some people feel the need to share their distaste for something that is being praised by others in the same thread? Say something constructive at least, otherwise you're just boring, trying to get in on spotlight that is not meant for you, are full of yourself.
> ...



Hey, Guy, you know what will make you feel better? :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvxU1JoYxBM

o-[][]-o 

Mike


----------



## Consona (Jun 27, 2013)

JH @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Your probably right, I actually quite like(d) these kind of movies. But IMHO, this one is (or looks like) just more of the same things we have seen with nothing new, and while it was cool for a while, I'm getting a bit bored by it.
> 
> Just my view


TBH, I am already fed up myself. I was really looking forward to Pacific Rim. I went to see some story-driven action films and unfortunately got only the action. And now when I want to go to film that is only about silly over-the-top action I feel really really tired. Sorry for OT.




Farkle @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Hey, Guy, you know what will make you feel better? :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvxU1JoYxBM
> 
> ...


 :shock: You really like this? It is so squeaky and squealy. I don't want to start another bashing war, it just does not resonate with me... at all... :lol:


----------



## Farkle (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi, Consona!

My first youtube clip post was more of an inside joke for Guy and I; he and I both really liked the Galaxy Quest film, and this awesomely "TV Studio" version of the main theme always makes me smile.

Yes, this version of the main theme is tinny and squealy, it's supposed to be an 80's tv-studio style theme. So, the size of the session orchestra is small. 

Later in the film, the full Hollywood treatment comes out. Check out THIS version for the big epic Hollywood sound!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4n-CiwIZcY

Now, that's a sweet arrangement!

Mike


----------



## kutai (Jun 27, 2013)

The Pacific Rim score reminded me the first Iron Man score in many respects. But this one is richer and sounds much better. Also I sensed a hint of Black Sabbath...


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been listening to this score and its not jus fun but there's some really clever writing going on here. The track athe Shatterdome has an exceptionally well crafted Russian hymnal section while Mako is a track filled with plaintive somber sororities. This is a seriously good film score- or at least soundtrack since I haven't seem it in the film. But it tells its own story.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 27, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Why do some people feel the need to share their distaste for something that is being praised by others in the same thread? Say something constructive at least, otherwise you're just boring, trying to get in on spotlight that is not meant for you, are full of yourself.



Look,I have no comment on the music,haven't heard it,and frankly I suppose bashing someone else's work is ...well...amateur hour.In the real world,aka not forum,bashing another composer would be akin to major faux pas in the eyes of industry people,and it serves no purpose that makes you feel better,or gets you better gigs.In fact it's destructive to you mostly.
That said,I actually have no real major issue with what Guy wrote.My thinking is this-
In my opinion,I find Film to be a one way conversation,a one way dialogue.THEY speak,and you listen.The experience,for big summer fare,is getting louder and more intense,and sometimes it seems to be an all out assault of the senses.It's like a war zone.I've come out of some films-that I really enjoyed-feeling exhausted by the volume and subject matter.It feels invasive,and in that light ,I can understand the need to question the style/format as he did.It's not a value judgement of Djawadi per say,more that he saw MOS,and likely got his summer big movie fill already.
Maybe there's room up there on the tree for me too,me ears be ringing right about now.
blimey :?


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 28, 2013)

Seems to me that in Hollywood world, everything just has to be bigger, faster, more frantic, more CGI, and LOUDER than everything else and then they think they've succeeded in making a good movie.


----------

